# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Μετατραυματικο και ηχοι

## Theshotgun

Εχω μετατταυματικο και τρομαζω απο διαφορους ηχους. Ξερετε πως αντιμετωπιζεται κατα τη διαρκεια της ψυχοθεραπειας? Εννοω τεχνικες κλπ. απο περιεργια.

----------

